# Just a trail vid with some rock music



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Tossed some tunes to one of my latest mountain trail ride clips. No mud..but a good time killer.


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice clip, and youtube even let you keep your sound track this time !


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

Cool video, thanks for not putting any rap music to it, cant handle that crap ...great scenery too.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> Nice clip, and youtube even let you keep your sound track this time !


Yeah...wierd...we'll see how long it stays...lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

todbnla said:


> Cool video, thanks for not putting any rap music to it, cant handle that crap ...great scenery too.


Don't worry...Rap ain't my thing...old power-rock is..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

todbnla said:


> Cool video, thanks for not putting any rap music to it, cant handle that crap ...great scenery too.


I feel you on not liking rap music, I'm 22 and I listen to all kinds of music but there's some rap that I can't stand, my favorite music is rock and country haba


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------

